

How to end the recession (technically) - eru

Wikipedia says: "In economics, the term recession generally describes the reduction of a country's gross domestic product (GDP) for at least two quarters."<p>So if we were to temporarily increase the number of working days per quarter by a small amount - e.g. removing some holidays or sundays - then we could technically avoid a recession.  I guess the psychological situation on the markets will not be affected, though.
======
arockwell
That doesn't make any sense. Who is going to pay for those extra working days?
Not to mention that would really just delay the problem.

~~~
eru
Whoever pays for working hours normally, too.

And yes, it delays the problem. It is only a statistical trick.

------
run4yourlives
I'd rather have my holidays and a recession.

------
gaius
Time @ work != productivity, you know that.

~~~
eru
Yes. This is way I put the 'technically' in there.

------
noodle
unintended consequences

